# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Barack Hussein Obama, 44th President of the United States

## Airicist

Website - barackobama.com

youtube.com/BarackObamadotcom

facebook.com/barackobama

twitter.com/barackobama

instagram.com/barackobama

Barack Hussein Obama on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Obama at the National Robotics Engineering Center 

Uploaded on Jun 24, 2011

----------


## Airicist

President Obama Address from NREC 

Uploaded on Jun 30, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Jeremy Scahill - The Drone President & Obama's Whitewashing of NSA Spying 

 Published on Jan 29, 2014




> In his State of the Union address, President Obama called on the United States to "move off a permanent war footing," citing his recent limits on the use of drones, his withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq and Afghanistan, and his effort to close the military prison at Guant?namo Bay. Obama also vowed to reform National Security Agency surveillance programs to ensure that "the privacy of ordinary people is not being violated." Jeremy Scahill, whose Oscar-nominated film "Dirty Wars" tackles the U.S. drone war and targeted killings abroad, says Obama has been a "drone president" whose operations have killed large numbers of civilians. On NSA reform, Scahill says "the parameters of the debate in Washington are: Should we figure out a way to streamline this and sell it to the American people, or should we do more surveillance?"

----------


## Airicist

President Obama addresses drones, patents, tech jobs and broadband in State of the Union 

 Published on Jan 29, 2014




> In U.S. President Barack Obama's fifth State of the Union address he covered topics from creating high-tech manufacturing jobs to patent reform to NSA reform.

----------


## Airicist

Obama and the 'Iron Man' TALOS Tactical Armor

 Published on Mar 1, 2014




> President Obama made an admittedly pretty funny announcement, that the Pentagon has created...Iron Man. Not really though, TALOS (Tactical Assault Light Operator Suit) doesn't have all the flying, nor many of the combat power of Tony Stark's suit, it is fire-retardant, capable of repelling ammo when applying an electric current, a hud with graphics relevant to battle, integrated communications, and body and external sensors. It's interesting that he called the suit "Iron Man" aside from the battle capabilities it has, given the history of the comic character. Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Andrew Fogel discuss.
> 
> Read more here: "Obama: We're building Iron Man"
> With so much going on, you might have missed it this week. But President Obama revealed details of this secret project and promised to "blast off" himself.
> 
> by Chris Matyszczyk
> March 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Raw: Obama Plays Soccer With Japanese Robot 

Published on Apr 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

White House Maker Faire: The Electric Giraffe Project 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> Two Makers — Lindsay and Russell — present their Electric Giraffe at the first-ever White House Maker Faire, June 18, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Giraffe And President Obama 

Published on Jun 19, 2014




> What was a robot giraffe doing with President Obama? Glenn Beck and his staff discuss

----------


## Airicist

Robot Dash hangs out with Obama as he writes his first line of code! 

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Obama talks brainstorming with superhero kid scientists

Published on Mar 23, 2015




> President Obama explores the White House science fair.


"Robot-Building 6-Year-Old Girls Talking Tech With Obama Is the Best Thing You'll See All Week"

by Hannah Levintova
March 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

President Obama's SXSW Keynote in under 5 minutes

Published on Mar 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Michelle Obama 360

Published on Mar 14, 2016




> An exclusive virtual reality interview with First Lady Michelle Obama on how she mastered social media. For the best experience, watch in Google Cardboard VR or the YouTube app on a mobile device. 360 video shot on the Jaunt VR camera.

----------


## Airicist

Obama and Merkel inspired by ABB tech at Hanover Fair

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> German Chancellor Angela Merkel and US President Barack Obama were the first to experience ABB's groundbreaking new smart sensor as the Hanover Fair opened its doors. The two leaders were shown how ABB’s smart sensor can improve the productivity of hundreds of millions of electric motors by connecting them for the first time to cloud-based services.

----------


## Airicist

Obama dances with Star Wars robot R2-D2 and Storm Troopers

Published on May 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "What to Do When a Robot Is the Guilty Party"
The Obama administration is vowing not to get left behind in the rush to artificial intelligence, but determining how to regulate it isn’t easy.

by Mark Harris
May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

President Barack Obama on the future of Artificial Intelligence

Published on Oct 12, 2016




> President and WIRED guest editor Barack Obama discusses the future of artificial intelligence with WIRED editor in chief Scott Dadich and MIT Media Lab director Joi Ito.






President Barack Obama on what AI means for national security

Article "Barack Obama on artificial ‘white male’ intelligence and the kinks that make us human"

by James Farrell

Article "President Obama discusses artificial intelligence with Media Lab Director Joi Ito"
One-on-one conversation in WIRED focuses on advancements in artificial intelligence and how society should respond to related concerns.

October 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Why Obama's plan for people on Mars is so important

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> President Obama wants NASA and companies like SpaceX to get humans on Mars and back home, within our lifetimes. Kim Horcher and Brett Erlich (PopTrigger) break it down.
> 
> "One of my earliest memories is sitting on my grandfather's shoulders, waving a flag as our astronauts returned to Hawaii. This was years before we'd set foot on the moon. Decades before we'd land a rover on Mars. A generation before photos from the International Space Station would show up in our social media feeds."

----------


## Airicist

Teaser -- Synthesizing Obama: Learning Lip Sync from Audio

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> Synthesizing Obama: Learning Lip Sync from Audio
> Supasorn Suwajanakorn, Steven M. Seitz, Ira Kemelmacher-Shlizerman
> SIGGRAPH 2017
> 
> Given audio of President Barack Obama, we synthesize a high quality video of him speaking with accurate lip sync, composited into a target video clip. Trained on many hours of his weekly address footage, a recurrent neural network learns the mapping from raw audio features to mouth shapes. Given the mouth shape at each time instant, we synthesize high quality mouth texture, and composite it with proper 3D pose matching to change what he appears to be saying in a target video to match the input audio track


Synthesizing Obama: Learning Lip Sync from Audio
SIGGRAPH 2017

"AI Creates Fake Obama"

by Charles Q. Choi
July 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Synthesizing Obama: Learning lip sync from audio

Published on Jul 11, 2017

----------

